# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Application pour manipuler Images 3D

## GHOFFER

Bonsoir a tous, 
J'espre que vous pourrez m'aider.
J'aimerais concevoir une application qui me permettra d'importer dans le dit application, des images 3D au format Cinema 4D ou maya et pouvoir les manipuler ensuite. 
Par exemple j'aimerais pouvoir visualiser ces images dans toutes ces formes 3D et pouvoir modifier leurs couleurs .
Je suis dveloppeur d'applications et j'ai essentiellement raliser des application de gestion jusqu' prsent. 
je dveloppe essentiellement en Delphi ou php et j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de faire ce genre d'application avec Delphi assez facilement.
Sinon quel genre de langage puis je ventuellement utilis pour raliser une telle application ? . 
A tout hasard existe t'il dj une application capable de faire ce dont je parle ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses . J'espre avoir t clair.

----------


## Kannagi

On gratuit et open source ? Blender.
Sinon 3DS MAX , Maya , etc

Pour develleoper en 3D , tu asp lein de langage C , C++ , java , ruby , python vu qu'il y'a possibilit utilis OpenGL par exemple , doit y'avoir la mme chose pour Delphi.

----------


## Mat.M

salut pour Delphi il doit certainement exister un "wrapper" soit pour Direct X soit pour Open GL.
Donc faire une recherche sur ce forum soit dans Google
Ensuite si tu veux que les objets 3d soient exploitables sous Direct X( Direct 3D) ou Open GL , avec D3d c'est vraiment prfrable de les exporter au format .x au dbut
Avec Open GL ce sera certainement 3ds
Une fois que tu puisses charger un objet 3d et l'afficher reste  parcourir la hierarchie des composants bref si ton objet 3d est un personnage, il faut se positionner sur le bras, la main pour pouvoir le colorer



> des images 3D au format Cinema 4D ou maya et pouvoir les manipuler ensuite.


il faut un composant particulier pour a certainement payant et cher, commencer avec des fichiers .x ou .3ds
Et puis faire attention aux nombres de polygones et aux objets complexes : plus l'objet est complexe donc avec un nombre lev de  polygones plus l'affichage sera lent

----------


## GHOFFER

Merci Mat. M 
Je vais me documenter sur le wrapper et je vous donnerai suite. Merci  tous

----------

